# Plant ID



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

This one spontaneously grew out of my aquasoil one day. The growth habit is exactly like HM, with both vertical and horizontal stems present, however there are only 2 leaves per node, and the leaves themselves are very thin.
My best guess so far is Crassula helmsii.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That would be my guess, too.


----------



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

My guess: Microcarpaea minima.

In my tank:


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

RPB said:


> My guess: Microcarpaea minima.


Wow, never heard of that one! It very well could be.
Anyone know how to tell?


----------

